# Stroke-induced dementia



## nolagirl (Aug 5, 2010)

How would you code the above Dx? I went with 443.89, other late effects of cerebrovascular disease and 290.40, vascular dementia, uncomplicated. Thanks!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 5, 2010)

*Hope this helps...*

I would have coded it 438.0 and 290.40.


Also, I just noticed, after I submitted my post, that you have 443.89 as "other late effects of cerebrovascular disease". 443.89 is "other specified peripheral vascular disease". You meant 438.89, which I still believe could be more specific of a code using 438.0.


----------



## nolagirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Oops, yes I did mean to type 438.89.  I also tend to agree with the 438.0, but since it was stroke-induced dementia, I thought 438.89 would be more appropriate.  On the fence.  Thanks for your help!


----------

